# 2 Netzwerke miteinander verbinden



## nabo (20. März 2008)

hallo,

ich stehe vor der aufgabe 2 verschieden eingerichtete netzwerke miteinander zu verbinden. die netzwerke sind seit einigen tagen bereits auf dem gleichen kabel resp. hardware, also innerhalb eines büros - KEIN VPN!
die netzwerke sind wie folgt konfiguriert und haben momentan derzeit eigenständigen internetzugang über den unten angegebenen default-gateway:


*Netzwerk A:*
IPs: 192.0.0.1 bis 192.0.0.50
Subnetz: 255.255.252.0
Gateway: 192.0.0.1


*Netzwerk B:*
IPs: 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.3.100
Subnetz: 255.255.252.0
Gateway: 192.168.3.1


zukünftig sollen die benutzer aus dem netz A den internetzugang aus dem netz B benutzen können. nun meine frage:

ist es möglich, und wenn ja, was muss ich tun, diese beiden netze durch anpassungen an der subnetz-maske oder router / bridge miteinander zu verbinden ohne dass die netze grundsätzlich neu konfiguriert werden müsen? der aufwand sollte möglichts klein gehalten werden.
die rechner / server aus den beiden netzten sollen zulünftig daten miteiander austauschen können!

ich bin leider kein netzwerk-spezialist und kenne mich mit den subnetz-sachen und allgemein routing und solchen dingen nicht sehr gut aus und bin für hilfe / tipps dankbar!

Gruess aus dem Schnee,

Nando


----------



## olqs (21. März 2008)

Erstmal was allgemeines zu den vergebenen IP-Netzen:
Was schonmal nicht schlecht ist und viel Konfigurationsaufwand erspart ist, dass sich die Netzbereiche nicht überschneiden.
Netz A: 192.0.0.1-192.0.3.255
Netz B: 192.168.0.1-192.168.3.255

Was problematisch werden könnte ist:
Das Netz A liegt in keinem privaten Bereich, d.h. Server die im Internet eine IP aus diesem Bereich haben sind über das interne Netz nicht erreichbar.

Ein paar Fragen:
Hmm, die beiden IP Netze laufen auf den selben Switches?
Sie sind nicht durch Vlans getrennt?
Gibt es nur in Netz B einen Internetzugang?

Falls du alle 3 Fragen mit ja beantwortet hast geht folgendes:
Du gibst Router A eine virtuelle IP im Netz B. (z.B. 192.168.3.254)
Danach richtest du ein default gateway auf Router A ein. Gateway Adresse ist hierbei die Adresse von Router B. (z.B. für nen linux router: route add default gw 192.168.3.1)
Nun musst du noch eine Route fürs Netz A auf Router B einrichten. Ziel dieser Route ist die virtuelle IP die dur vorher Router A gegeben hast. (z.B. wieder unter linux: route add -net 192.0.0.0/22 gw 192.168.2.254)


----------



## nabo (21. März 2008)

hmm wäre es denn sinnvoll wenn man das netz A in den IP-Bereich von netz B (privater range) integrieren würde

- die beiden netze laufen auf den gleichen switches (1 x 3com und 1 x netgear gigabit switch cascaded)

- keine VLANs.. 

- es ist geplant, den internetzugang NUR noch in netz B zu haben... also muss netz a ja irgendwie diesen mitnutzen können.

wenn ich Deine Aussage richtig verstehe können die beiden netze also nur mittels 2 routern "miteinander" sprechen  dann müsste aber neue hardware angeschafft werden oder?
ach ja, in beiden netzen werden MAC's und WIN-doof kisten parallel genutzt. Netz A hat einen OS X server mit domäne und Netz B einen win 2003 server mit eigener domäne. 

ich weiss nun noch nicht recht, was nun das beste wäre. netz A komplett neu konfigurieren


----------



## olqs (25. März 2008)

nabo hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich Deine Aussage richtig verstehe können die beiden netze also nur mittels 2 routern "miteinander" sprechen  dann müsste aber neue hardware angeschafft werden oder?



Ich hab mal angenommen, dass es in jedem Netz einen Router gibt und dieser als Standard Gateway auf jedem Client eingetragen ist. Dann wär die Umstellung komplett ohne Eingriffe an den Clients gegangen.

Wenn nur ein Router zur Verfügung steht. Irgendwas muss ja die Internetverbindung herstellen. Dann reicht es dem Router (in Netz B) eine virtuelle IP aus Netz A zu geben und auf allen Clients in Netz A diese IP als Standard Gateway einzutragen.


----------

